# Coraline Trailer: Gaiman + Selick = Awesome



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Being made locally over at Laika, so I'm rooting for it in a home-townie kinda way.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That looks like one my family would enjoy!!

BTW - how did you get the "scammerr" in your kb bar??


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cool. I read the book when my grandaughter checked it out of her school library.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Gaiman + anything = awasome

Selick + anything = awesome.

Of course that's just my opinion, with The Sandman being my favorite comic book _ever_ and The Nightmare Before Christmas being my favorite movie of all time


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I saw the trailer when I went to see Twilight. Caroline is very much a movie I would go and see.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I have the DTB version of this book. Guess I need to read it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Love Gaiman

Hated _Nightmare_

I guess I'm in for a roller-coaster ride.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

This looks awesome, I have to go see it. I thought it was coming out this or next weekend, but it's Feb 09.
Guess it will be like everyones Kindles and we have to wait for it. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is the Kindle Book in case someone would like to read it until the movie comes out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like an animated Stepford Wives.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> Here is the Kindle Book in case someone would like to read it until the movie comes out.


*LOL, I wanted to buy this at last year's book fair to read with DD but the cover freaked her out...I'll admit that it freaks me out too ;-p*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I am reading the DTV of this book right now. Really quick read so far and very imaginative.


----------

